# Urns on nova comet 2



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

Is the motor large enough to turn a burial urn on a nova comet 2? I am looking into segmented and solid wood urns and don't want to deal with a stalling motor or belt slippage....but am on a budget and can't afford a 1500 dollar lathe.

Thanks for any help and be safe.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a Comet 2 but have never turned an urn. I don't think it will do what you need (that holds true for some of the other popular mini/midi lathes that state 1 HP but by the amp specs can not generate 1 HP). It is pretty good up to about 10" D and about 5" deep.
I think of urns as taller and smaller diameter but I guess they can be made in any shape.

With most mini/midi you may also have a problem with bed length and being able to use a hollowing rig (unless the urn is 6" deep or less).
My main lathe is the Nova 1624 which at 1.5 hp would have the oomph but then you are around your $1500 not including hollowing tools.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The Nova Comet II should work in theory 
Assume the average adult Urn should contain 250 cu. in of empty space. 
Assume you made a cylinder shape with 11 " diameter and 3/4 " thick walls. That gives us an inside diameter of 9 1/2 " 

Using the formula Volume = pi X Radius Squared X Height. 
The Height (Empty Depth) = 250 divided by 3.1416 X 4 3/4 Squared 
Empty Depth = 250 divided by 3.1416 X 22.6
Empty Depth = 250 divided by 71
Empty Depth = 3 1/2 " plus a 3/4 inch bottom = Total Height of Cylinde
Total Height of cylinder = 4 1/4" plus a little air space about 1/4 "

So the total outside dimensions would be 11" Dia. 4 1/2 Height. This is a pretty hefty chunk of wood for a small lathe.
The Top would be turned separately.
This should work on the Comet II
However, anything other than a cylinder, such as a bowl shape, would be much larger.

I noticed you used the word "urns" as in plural. 
If you were only making one or two, it would be slow going but it will work. 
If you are planning on making money on this, you will definitely NOT be happy. 

Unfortunately, our tools, not our wishes, determine the size and power of the tool.


----------



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

Well I am thinking smaller pet urns and mabey a couple full size here and there....so probably something with at least a 1.5hp motor would be more ideal?....what is a good lathe under 1500 at that capacity.....can't find anything used around here in Oklahoma not even in Dallas TX


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are going to do any amount turning, you will need at least 1 1/2 HP lathe with a bed os about 42". 
If you don't want to go for the $1500 on anew lathe, have the patience and wait for a good used one to come along. 
When I first started turning, I graduated out of my first lathe in just 3 months and then ordered a large Delta Variable Speed. You don't want a lathe with belts and pulleys that have to be moved to change speeds. 
That kept me happy for a while. 
Wood turning can be very addicting. Wait for the right lathe to come along. It will happen sooner than you think. See if there is any woodworking or turning clubs in your area. They always have someone selling out. 
I was a professional turner for 2 years, meaning that is all I did full time. Then my gallery rapidly evolved into a furniture making business and then expanded into a refinishing and restoration business. Now that I am retired, I think about getting back into a turner again - just no room for a lathe.


----------



## tom brouillette (Jan 15, 2015)

You can find the Nova 1624 on sale a few times a year for $999. That would leave you money for tooling or a hollowing rig. I have a 1624 and love it. I also have the Hollow Fast system that has worked very well for me. I have the bed-mount, rather than tailstock mount.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think a lathe using a belt reduction for speed would be plenty strong enough for your job. A lathe the uses electronic variable speed has horrible low end toque. 

Pros to a belt variable speed lathe. 
Cheaper cost. 
Far better low end toque. 
Less power needed for the same job.

Cons to a belt variable speed lathe 
Not nearly as convenient as a EVS lathe 
You will usually turn at the wrong speed because you're to lazy to change the belt. 
Less speed ranges available. 
They usually have a higher lowest speed.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

A midi lathe can be used as long as your lathe is NOT the variable speed type. Get one that uses step-cone pulleys and you will always have full rated motor horsepower available. Also, a bed extension is a useful option for making urns. That will allow you the luxury of making urns that look more like the graceful shapes found in Grecian urns rather than settling for the cylindrical industrial storage drum look. A good wall thickness for an urn is 3/8 inch.

There is a learning curve for making hollowforms, but the hollowing process doesn't require any more power than any other type of same diameter turning. Go slowly and keep the chips cleared out and things should go just fine.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Certainly it can. If you make them in segments. I had one of the original Nova Comets and made some surprisingly big turnings. You gotta take small bites because it doesn't have the power to take big cuts. for segmented urns turn them in two parts (think two bowls put together) and put them together. Then you only have to sand and maybe turn the lip when fully assembled. Segmented turnings don't weight anything so the lathe should handle that quite easily.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a nova comet II. It does have the power to turn a vessel as large as the capacity of the lathe. I made a segmented vase just to see. You can see that vase here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/segmented-vessel-help-58870/


one of the pics shows the vase on the nova comet and you can tell that it pretty much maxes out that lathe. that pic is also before I glued in the almost 2 inch tall feature ring.


I took my time and made light cuts and the lathe did fine. I have turned other segmented vases that are as large as any urn that you will turn and the lathe itself is capable.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

In my original response I was thinking of what I consider a typical urn form. I had not considered segmented or other shapes.
My Comet 2 has worked well with no problems for 2+ years and given suggestions and methods by other turners should do what you want.


I see Rockler has it with a free G3 chuck for $529 + $60 shipping ... but they show "Temporarily Oversold".
http://www.rockler.com/nova-comet-i...e-with-free-nova-g3-comet-ii-reversible-chuck
ToolsPlus has it for $515 with the free G3 chuck AND free shipping but they are out of stock right now also.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-46300c.html


----------



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

I was also looking at the grizzly g0462 with a 1.5 hp motor with a 16 x 46 bed.....the reviews are mixed on it though....shipped for under 700....always had good luck with my bandsaw, tablesaw and planer but have not used any of their lathes....only my HF small pen lathe which is not really good for anything


----------



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

2 HP motor not 1.5HP on the grizzly G0462


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The grizzly has a minimum speed of 600 which is too fast for larger work. It has an odd size tool rest post of 25 millimeters. It is pretty likely grizzly overrated the motor hp, but they didn't list the amperage so we can't tell. That lathe is also pretty light for its size.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Grizzly is almost as bad as Sears about stating inflated numbers for horsepower.


----------



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone got anything to say about the delta 46-460? Better than comet 2?


----------



## MrFrost (Nov 10, 2014)

acidrad said:


> Anyone got anything to say about the delta 46-460? Better than comet 2?


I chose it over the Comet II for the minimal gains. The extra hp and half inch swing...even though incredibly minimal.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

I have the Delta. It's my traveling lathe. I looked at a lot of models before buying it. Maybe it's only a little better. I'm also a fan of the Nova Comet. They didn't have the new lathe when I bought my Delta.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Me?*

I currently own 2 46-460s. I will NEVER have fewer than that.
I have owned several different brands of lathes. Only today I visited a friend that was having problems with some turning he was doing and asked that I come over and give some advice.
He has a JET that is similar in layout to the comet.
It had been so long since I sold my Jet that I was amazed at all the lost motion I had while turning/teaching him on that lathe.
I had forgot how the LOCATION of the controls matters so much.
His lathe has a computer readout showing how fast the lathe is spinning and hours a day must be wasted just waiting for that lathe to get to the speed wanted. That ain't for me!
If in doubt positively go for the DELTA!
Big Jim :vs_love:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless you are going to make wood turning an obsession you don't really have to get an expensive lathe. There are a lot of lesser lathes you could use including used lathes that would get the job done for you. It just may take a little longer. The lathe I have is almost homemade and I've been able to turn anything I need done. It's the bed of an old Fay and Egan lathe and the headstock from a craftsman lathe. I go for months at a time though without using the lathe so it isn't an issue.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

I do agree, however the better quality lathes make your turning experience a lot better. My first real lathe was a Delta 46-700. I thought it was great until I got a good lathe. That Delta had problems with the reeves drive pulleys breaking. It always vibrated and I chased it around the room when trying to turn bowls. While it was broken and I was waiting for parts I bought a Nova Comet. This was one of the first mini lathes to come out. It was so much smoother my turning skillls improved over night. I sold the Delta as soon as I got it fixed.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

saculnhoj said:


> I do agree, however the better quality lathes make your turning experience a lot better. My first real lathe was a Delta 46-700. I thought it was great until I got a good lathe. That Delta had problems with the reeves drive pulleys breaking. It always vibrated and I chased it around the room when trying to turn bowls. While it was broken and I was waiting for parts I bought a Nova Comet. This was one of the first mini lathes to come out. It was so much smoother my turning skillls improved over night. I sold the Delta as soon as I got it fixed.


I will agree about the old Delta 46-700 and 46-715 lathes with Reeves variable speed pulleys. I spent far more time repairing mine or waiting on parts than actually being able to turn wood.

The Delta 46-460, on the other hand, is a real winner. The fit and finish are excellent. For the money it can't be beat. While the Jet midi is a very nice lathe, I'll echo what Big Jim said. Why they have such a slow ramp up to speed is beyond comprehension unless the motor can't handle a faster acceleration. Other than that one gripe, it is a well built machine.


----------



## woodbadger (Oct 20, 2014)

If you are doing urns for pets the amount of cremains is shockingly small. I started turning an urn for our dear departed "Puddy" After opening cardboard box and plastic "liner box" the bag that held his ashes looked about equal to about 3/4- 1 cup max. That was a medium sized cat.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

woodbadger said:


> If you are doing urns for pets the amount of cremains is shockingly small. I started turning an urn for our dear departed "Puddy" After opening cardboard box and plastic "liner box" the bag that held his ashes looked about equal to about 3/4- 1 cup max. That was a medium sized cat.


We call my avatar kitty Da Puddy Tat. He is a 16 year old tuxedo. :smile3:


----------

